# A# Standard on 5 String



## Thorshammer1980 (Jan 9, 2021)

I've been experimenting with Drop A (AEADF#B) for a while for a new solo project. So, I've been tuning my bass to AEADG.

The Drop tuning isn't doing it for me and I've decided to go with an A# standard (A#D#G#C#FA#) I fucking love it.

How do I tune my bass now??? I've been searching the net, but all I'm finding is Drop A# references for my 5 string. If I was a gambling man, I'd guess I need to tune A#D#G#C#F#? That would be a half-step down from B standard, correct?


----------



## Necris (Jan 9, 2021)

A# D# G# C# F# is correct.


----------



## Thorshammer1980 (Jan 9, 2021)

Necris said:


> A# D# G# C# F# is correct.



I went ahead and tune this way after I posted this. It works, sounds good, feels good. Found my new tunings. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 10, 2021)

Just count up through the notes 5 semitones at a time, starting at A#. Simple.


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 12, 2021)

You've got it figured out but in the interest of easier searches if you need them, this tuning is more frequently called Bb standard. The notes are the same regardless of how they're spelled, it's just that conceptually most people think of the tuning as a half-step below B standard (the most common five string tuning) rather than a half step above A standard.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 15, 2021)

calling Bb tuning A# will get you fucked up in some neighborhoods


----------



## Thorshammer1980 (Jan 18, 2021)

GenghisCoyne said:


> calling Bb tuning A# will get you fucked up in some neighborhoods



Noted.


----------

